# Are all (OK, most) Air Filtration Systems made by the same manufacturer?



## Zaax (Sep 27, 2017)

So I started looking for one of those ceiling-mounted units. I am located in Israel, so my choices are limited.
Local distributors mostly work with the English Axminister. Problem is, they are out of stock. So I started checking around all the Amazons, trying to find something I can import, even being willing to use a 110-220 transformer.

I noticed, that the units made by Jet, Wen, Axminister, and Powertec, all look IDENTICAL. I mean down to the screw. The only differences are the paint job and stickers. So it seems that they are all OEM. (Except for JDS, for which I found reviews here on LJ and did not pop up on Amazon).

Eventually, I remembered about a local guy who imports stuff directly from China (I had bought my Chinese Harvey saw from him - Harvey makes many of the Grizzly units). And he had one made by a company called Burt. Yup, EXACTLY the same as all the others, but cheaper than I can import anything myself. So I got one.

So, I think that this Chinese company called Burt, is the OEM manufacturer for almost all the units on the market. Moreover, they have a few different sizes, corresponding exactly to the sizes sold by Axminister and Wen.

Am I wrong?? Maybe everyone has the same industrial designer…

(No connection! http://www.burt-group.com.cn/product/Woodworking_Catalgoue/Air_Filter/BURT_AIR_FILTER_TA25.html)


----------



## 75c (Jan 23, 2021)

Not saying that I know but I personally think that the majority of the woodworking tools are made in the same factory so my answer with out for sure knowing is that yes they are.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It would be impossible to know unless you were in the manufacturer's factory (IMHO), but like 75c I think it's extremely likely they are different in some very minor ways only.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I had planned to buy a JDS, but the company told me they no longer sell air cleaners, only filters for the units they had already sold. As a construction electrician, I worked in many plants that made multiple brands. For example, foam plates made under the Hefty brand were the name brand. But the plant made many store and off brands. In this case, there were differences. The thickness of the foam, the design on the plate edge, film coated on both sides, one side, or not at all. The differences are not always noticed by the average buyer. Other than price. So I would think there are minor differences in the air cleaners, such as metal thickness, quality of motors, filter size. But yes, probably the same factory.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

The filter is a very important piece of this equipment that will need cleaning and replacement on a regular bases, find one with affordability and availability. I purchased one from Grizzly a few years ago only to find the filter size not very common so have to order and have shipped which has cost more than the unit over the years


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Very important, but most are very poor and don't move enough air. I got an old furnace blower, made a box so it has two 2 inch MERV 13 2×2 foot filters. Works like a champ! Generic filters so buy on the web for far less than the unique stuff in the fancy brand ones.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

Just because something is made in the same factory doesn't mean they are all the same. If the company designed the product the factory builds their design. Having worked in several factories making different brands of similar products, they were all different.

For example I worked for a brake manufacturer. We made replacement part for older cars and even though there were interchangeable and for the same car. One Companies design was not the same at the other companies.


----------



## 75c (Jan 23, 2021)

> Very important, but most are very poor and don t move enough air. I got an old furnace blower, made a box so it has two 2 inch MERV 13 2×2 foot filters. Works like a champ! Generic filters so buy on the web for far less than the unique stuff in the fancy brand ones.
> 
> - tvrgeek


Lol I did one of those years ago they move lots of air


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have the Jet and it uses a standard 12×24 filter I get at HD.

In terms of flow, it is 1000 cfm max which in my shop would give 10 air changes per hour. It does a very good job.

I am certain a home built system works fine.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I have the Jet and it uses a standard 12×24 filter I get at HD.
> 
> In terms of flow, it is 1000 cfm max which in my shop would give 10 air changes per hour. It does a very good job.
> 
> ...


+1 i got the same unit works great and i have 14' to the peak roof in a 22'x25' shop.easy to find filters.ive had the shop clouded with dust and in 20 minutes the air is clear.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Technically, I run three. All three MERV 13 or higher. If yo buy decent filters ( not the HD overpriced garbage) yo can blot them out 3 or 4 times before replacing. I get mine online for about half HD prices.

So DIY furnace filter, on a timer for 60 min, Over the mini-split, and the DC. My vac is a Fein HEPA with cyclone.


----------



## HowardAppel (Feb 3, 2010)

This idea doesn't just apply to tools. Many many years ago I worked as a sales rep for Western Carloading and my sales district was in the LA garment district. We delivered denim for mills in the south, same exact denim, to Chemin de Fer, Sassoon, etc., all different price points. One client, a shoe manufacturer, would just slap different store labels on their shoes, again, same exact shoe, different label, different price point. This happens in most industries.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> I noticed, that the units made by Jet, Wen, Axminister, and Powertec, all look IDENTICAL. I mean down to the screw. The only differences are the paint job and stickers. So it seems that they are all OEM. (Except for JDS, for which I found reviews here on LJ and did not pop up on Amazon).
> _
> Eventually, I remembered about a local guy who imports stuff directly from China (I had bought my Chinese Harvey saw from him - Harvey makes many of the Grizzly units). And he had one made by a company called Burt. Yup, EXACTLY the same as all the others, but cheaper than I can import anything myself. So I got one.
> 
> ...


So Burt may very well be the main Air filter manufacturer. 
This topic is here on LJ a few times. I was able to find a forum topic here about Who makes the Table saws. 
And I don't think there is just one Company, but several. In the case of Table saws, A company named Geetech came up. 
What I understand is one or a few factories makes most the tools. 
Basically why the all look alike with there own pain jobs. 
But the name brand, Jet, Powermatic, Laguna to name a few, will order a tool to there specs, from the same factory in china. 
Some with cheaper parts, Maybe one has more plastic, or stamped steel vs cast iron. so different prices, and quality from a tool that looks the same. 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/244817


----------



## Cnes (Aug 17, 2018)

I think quality control and warranty plays a part in many of them


----------

